# Got Fry!!!..Now What???



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tank is a well filtered 40 gal

Had a pair of geophagus make babies.

The tank is an easy going community of (3)-4" clown loaches, 6" pleco, 5" Pictus cat.

I have plastic egg crate from drop ceiling as a double divider. Dead space in middle so fry might hang there.

Finance prevents an immediate large tank purchase.

I anticipated buying a 75 or 90 gal with overflow and wet dry.

Gonna move community and geophagus to 90 after cycle. That puts me 5-12 weeks down the road from today.

Current filter set up is BioWheel 150 and 300, medium fluidized sand filter with sponge as pre-filter and small power head for circulation. Yes I like filters!

What would be some suggestions to try to preserve fry?

Set up 10 gal, move small BioWheel 150, small heater, light etc?

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

first off, congrats on the fry, secondly, what species of Geo is it you keep?
and my advice would be to remove the pictus catfish, it will pick the young off at night, then I would just leave the parents do their job


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Will the loaches and pleco eat fry?
I was going to move parents to 10 gal until I can separate them.


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Not sure which Geos?


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

plecos would eat eggs, but I have never heard of them chasing down fry, Ican't really say for certain, but I would guess the clown loaches would not really be fry chasers but would probably hover them up if they were in their path, I would be more inclined to leave the breeding fish where they are and remove the other fish rather than the other way around.
try take a photo of the Geos, even if it is not of good quality, someone on here should be able to i.d. the fish, this will make it so much easier for people to give solid sound advice


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

How do I put a pic here ??


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Check the link on our site. It explains it in detail
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=255433
Basically you upload your pics to an external photo hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr. Once they're there, copy the url for the particular photo you which to show on Cichlid-forum.com and paste it in your post. It should then display along with your text. Give it a try and see how it goes.
Jim


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Name that fish please

http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/mstil ... 1.jpg.html


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would say Satanoperca jurupari. They look very similar to 'leucosticta' but leucosticta has a more blueish coloration and more spangling on the flanks and face in my experience. Although depending on the population, the patterning and color can be very variable.


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

My money was on altifrons.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well it's a Satanoperca, not Geophagus. Here's an 'altifrons'.


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, there is no red edges or spot on mine. 
There is bluefish tint on my guy's face.

Is there a link or thread that can clear confusion ??
I thought (incorrectly) that Geophagus was a type of Cichlid.

What is a Satanoperca jurupari??


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just did the scientific version 
I'm straight now
Thanks for your help. 
Yes I agree with your ID assessment.

Satanoperca jurupari


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Your welcome. Geophagus is used as a "catch all", general term for SA eartheaters. Geo: earth / phagus: to eat. But the Geophagines have several different genera making it up, Satanoperca, Geophagus, along with Gymnogeophagus. Even Biotodoma, Acarichthys, and Guianacara are considered to fall under the Geophagine umbrella.


----------



## flyfishfan1966 (Jan 21, 2014)

Update on a few things. 
First, large tank is a 29/30 GAL

Moved the 3 clown loaches and Pictus cat to 10 GAL temporarily. Yes I know they gotta move.

The mating pair of Satanoperca jurupari is in the 29GAL with the 50 fry and pleco.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

Good to hear, hopefully things are still going to plan with the fry, try post a few pictures


----------

